# Anwendung in die Cloud verschieben



## DarkRaver (28. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir wollen langsam in die AWS-Cloud um eben international schnelle Zugriffszeiten und eine hohe Ausfallsicherheit zu gewähren.
Nun ist meine Frage, was ich genau dazu brauche.
Ich habe folgendes:

Eine Webanwendung, geschrieben mit PHP(Zend-Framework)
Datenbank MySQL
Statische Inhalte(CSS, JS, Images für das Layout, usw...)
Dynamische Inhalte(User-Avatare, User-Galerie, usw.)

Nun habe ich mich schon einmal ein wenig schlaugelesen auf der Website von AWS, aber ich steige da nicht so ganz durch.
Was benötige ich genau dafür?

MFG

//Edit:
Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich eine HTTPS-Verbindung benötige, ich muss also bestenfalls auch mein eigenes SSL-Zertifikat mitliefern können.


----------

